# Private Health Insurance - Spain



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone

I have read quite a few articles on the various options for private health care insurance to be covered in Spain. Can anyone recommend an affordable and comprehensive plan that does not require the use of 'coupons' for regular GP visits etc?

Thanks all

Casey


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caseyprince said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have read quite a few articles on the various options for private health care insurance to be covered in Spain. Can anyone recommend an affordable and comprehensive plan that does not require the use of 'coupons' for regular GP visits etc?
> 
> ...


ASSSA uses coupons, so discount them........


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I have Asistencia Sanitaria, although I think it's only for Catalunya. By the way, quite good (no coupons), cheap, no complaints. My friends are happy with Sanitas....


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I use Medifiatc ---- no coupons and they have been excellent for me.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Could someone explain how coupons work, and the pros / cons ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

skip o said:


> Could someone explain how coupons work, and the pros / cons ?


With Sanitas you get a plastic card and when you see a doctor he swipes it. On one of the plans (dont know if it stil exists) you used to have to pay €12 at the start of each treatment, but we never paid anything.

I'm noty sure about the coupons, but I wonder if it works in the same way


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

skip o said:


> Could someone explain how coupons work, and the pros / cons ?


with ASSSA you pay insurance monthly - & buy books of vouchers

each GP visit iirc was one voucher - a bloodtest was 2 vouchers - can't remember how many vouchers it was for an x-ray though, or how much the vouchers were 


I DO remember that it wasn't explained to us when we took out the policies - & it was one heck of a shock when we had to buy more vouchers!!!

that wasn't really ASSSA's fault though - it was the [email protected] insurance agent who sold my late husband the policies

I'm much happier with the state health system  - though of course not everyone can access it


----------



## Sunhat (Jun 20, 2012)

We up until recently used Mapfre, we paid around 3€ per visit to the Dr, x-rays, scans, blood tests or mammograms. Never had any problems getting treatment. For the year we paid around 1,000€ each but I had my moneys worth from them!


----------

